# Спазм мышц шейного отдела



## Илья2712 (25 Май 2020)

Помогите пожалуйста. Попробую подробно описать проблему. В августе 2017 споткнулся и упал на вперед на грудную клетку. 2 месяца ничего не беспокоило, потом в ноября проснувшись почувствовал жжение сзади в шейном отделе примерно на уровне c6-c7, так продолжалось где то дня 3, потом с утра начался сильный спазм мышц, шею было очень сложно было поворачивать и в спокойном положении зажатость мышц очень сильно была. Подождал неделю ничего не проходило, только в положении лежа на спине было чуть легче, начал искать причину, сходил к неврологу и на мрт. Там обнаружилось только протузия и выпрямление лордоза. Далее почти 1,5 года делал массаж, он помог процентов на 40, потом нашел мануального терапевта и ходил к нему месяца 3 это еще улучшило состояние, итого на данный день я чувствую себя на 60-70% лучше, но улучшение уже как почти год остановилось и никто не может мне сказать в чем была причина и почему мышцы так зажались.

Сейчас сохраняется зажатость лестничных мышц, поднимающей лопатку и как я понимаю ременной мышцы.
Пожалуйста помогите разобраться и посоветуйте что делать.
Все снимки прикладываю. (тут самое 1 мрт, рентген с функциональными пробами, мрт и кт этого года)



Снимки КТ



Снимки МРТ 2020



Продолжение снимков МРТ



МРТ 2020


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Сколиоз. Признаки блока С7-Th1.
Миорелаксанты помогают?


----------



## Илья2712 (26 Май 2020)

Миорелаксанты нет они не помогают вообще, мне еще один доктор говорил что у меня был вывихнут c5 судя по снимкам это так или нет?
Мне получается пытаться найти того кто снимет блок?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Не вывих, а подвывих (то есть, стоит не как все, но возможно это и есть его место).

Учитывая Ваш сколиоз, возможно это и его место, тут врач мануальной терапии должен сделать пробы на подвижность в этом сегменте.

Миорелаксанты какие принимали и в какой дозе, и как долго.

Антидепрессанты принимали?


----------



## Стёпа (26 Май 2020)

Доктор, по снимкам именно С5 ? не С6?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Я специально расставил номера. Вы же сами видите.


----------



## Илья2712 (26 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, принимал мидокалм потом сирдалуд по 2 месяца примерно
Антидепрессанты не пил


----------



## Стёпа (26 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я специально расставил номера. Вы же сами видите.


вот так получилось у меня


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Неправильно. Сбоку еще и суставы есть. По ним посчитайте.


----------

